
We Don't Dream Big Enough - jwecker
http://vijaysblog.wordpress.com/2007/03/03/we-dont-dream-big-enough/
======
juwo
I am sorry to say it, but most Indians are conformists - they are not
creative. It's the culture. The nail that sticks out is beaten down. Americans
are simplistic.

